# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  TV aerial

## mic-d

Good Morning everyone.  Does anybody have the name of a antenna installation company in Brisbane that they've used - been happy with? 
Cheers 
Michael

----------


## Iain

No, but how about giving it a go yourself, or see if Soundman still has the gear.
I'll do the job for you as I still have my spectrum anyliser, only $100 plus antenna + airfare for the family and a weeks accommodation  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## mic-d

> No, but how about giving it a go yourself, or see if Soundman still has the gear.
> I'll do the job for you as I still have my spectrum anyliser, only $100 plus antenna + airfare for the family and *a weeks accommodation*

   :eek:  :eek: now that's what I call a slow worker!
Maybe if Soundman is lurking, he might be persuaded out of retirement   :Wink:  
We are in a bit of a shadow for sbs (SWMBO would like to get it because there's often equestrian on, and she has a major equestrian bent).  So I better get some expert advice...
Thanks for the offer anyway Iain   :Tongue:   :Biggrin:  
Cheers
Michael

----------


## Sturdee

> We are in a bit of a shadow for sbs (SWMBO would like to get it because there's often equestrian on, and she has a major equestrian bent).  Michael

  
Michael, you don't need SBS for the foreign arty equestrian movies any more, channel 10 has BB.  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   
There is enough horsing around on that show. :eek:   
Peter.

----------


## Jack E

Mic-d, 
I don't know how technically correct this info is but it worked for me.
When I recently bought a house in Townsville it had no aerial so I hooked up the rabbit ears. I got a picture on all available channels but it wasn't very good.
Then I remembered all this hype about digital, and the fact that if you have any type of picture at all, with a digital set top box it will be perfect.
Off to the shops I went and bought a Standard Definition set top box for about $150.
Plugged it in and now have more channels, including TWO SBS channels, all giving me a perfect picture. 
No stuffing around installing aerials, cables etc and I have probably a better picture anyway, all for $150. 
Jack.

----------


## soundman

Jack e, you might get away with that in townsville where its basicly flat from the sea to  the ranges apart from that pile of rock (castle hill) that the yanks wanted to bulldose into the bay. 
But brisbane is a whole different kettle of fish. 
Brisbane metro area goes 30km plus from the gpo, the place is built on hills and the transmitters aren't on the tallest mountain we have.
Some areas are dead easy, others are a real chalenge & need skill, talent, determaination and some serious hardware. 
I used to install antennas arround here & It aint all easy. I've sent mic d the name of a bloke I used to work with.
cheers

----------


## Jack E

Soundman, 
I knew you would reply to this. (that is a good thing, BTW  :Smilie:  )
I understand what you are saying but if Mic-d is getting the channel he wants (SBS) but the picture is poor will the STB solution not work.
I understand if he is getting no picture at all it will be a PITA but from what he said he may be getting a weak signal which the STB may fix. 
Jack.

----------


## mic-d

Thanks Soundman and Jack, I will look into the STB as an option too.   
CHeers
Michael

----------


## soundman

don't get me wrong set top boxes are very clever. But  they aren't a substitute for sound method & correct gear.
cheers

----------


## Iain

and they are not brilliant if you have a weak signal.
They are good if you have interference problems or want an absolutely immaculate picture, but if the signal is low they will pixelate, pop, bang crack fart and whatever.

----------

